# Mahlkonig Vario W



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is a UK stockist of the Vario W ( the one with the weighing facility built in) all I can find is Coffee Italia... say no more!

Regards

Mike


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the main uk importers phone number somewhere, will try and dig it out


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Many thanks geordie-barista, I'm now not sure if they are actually available in the UK as yet, but any info appreciated.

How are you at the moment? I belive you were having health problems if memory serves.

Regards


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

still rough, docs don't have a clue why though it's no fun thats for sure


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I spoke to Baratza recently regarding the Essato (the grind-by-weight retro-fit for the rest of the Baratza range). They told me that Marco in Ireland are their primary European distributors. I believe Marco stock the Vario-W but am not sure about the Essato. Baratza seemed to believe the Essato was in CE approval stage and expecting a September release.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Baratza grinders and Maklhonig grinders are virtually the same! They were under the same management but split,........

We supply both Baratza and Vario grinders with UK specs.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/baratza/

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/mahlkonig/

If you need anything else drop us PM


----------

